# Why do I :censored: bother?



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Recently got into this detailing lark. Bought x2 clear buckets, wash mitt, decent shampoo, PW, snowfoam and lance, poorboys BH, Collies 476 etc etc.

Spent hours on my car getting it looking great before the bad weather hit.

Finally got a chance to give it a damn good clean today, to find that some utter  has opened their door on mine. So, whilst I have avoided making swirls with my new wash regime, I now have a nice line of scratches down the centre of my door. Why do I bother?

No dent was made (wish it was that instead of scratches as I have found an excellent PDR man), but some nice scratches where the   has obviously used my car as a door stop as he/she got into and out of their car.

I gave it a go by hand with SRP, Poorboys BH and finally Collies, which reduced the look of the scratches, but there are clearly still there.

My car is a dark grey metallic 3 series.

I can feel a few of them with my finger nail so I guess even machine polishing won't touch them?

I always park miles from anyone else and if I can't, I try to find a space where there is plenty of space for people to open their doors.

F***ing fuming.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone got me a few months ago, I parked at the end of the carpark, 30 spots clear around me, came back to find a piece of crap mondeo at the side of me, down the edge of the door was barely any paint left, I thought, eye eye this don't fair well.

Sure enough there was a mark on my door corresponding with his door.

The git must find nice cars to park besides and ding them, jealous ****.

Anywho, he's now sporting a rather deep 6 inch scratch, not that the goofball will probably notice.

Part of me wanted to wait while he came back and murder him but I thought better of it


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

he wont be bothered about the 6" scratch mate, if you want revenge on these pricks you have to make sure it costs them money.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

******s.

And people wonder why I park over two spaces and the opposite side of the carpark faaaaaaaar away from anything.

Why two? Because if I park over one some woman in a people carrier will park beside me because she's too thick to judge her car into a space without another car beside it.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I used to park a million miles away but gave up for the same reasons, now I just park over 2 spaces and take the dirty looks on the chin.


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

I know this doesn't help but your not alone.

I also have the same process as you, park as far as I can from anyone else or be very particular with regards to the space between the car I am parking next to.

Not sure how this one happened but I now have a 1" crease in my passenger door. Luckily no real paint damage but an indentation which for me, totaly spoils the car! 

Sea Grey ST too! :driver:

I do need to look into getting rid of the crease/dent as it's always the first bloody thing I look at!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

I park in mother/child spaces whenever possible(more space), i have had some people challenge me but i just say "bugger me he's run off" :wave::wave:


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

i park in the parent and child spaces aswell as i have a 2 year old,but at work i have no choince to park in a tiny space,not ideal with nugget customers (im a driver for a hire car company) and have various pin dents in my rear doors now,and work won`t do a thing.


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im lucky this is my parking space at work


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Steve valentine said:


> Someone got me a few months ago, I parked at the end of the carpark, 30 spots clear around me, came back to find a piece of crap mondeo at the side of me, down the edge of the door was barely any paint left, I thought, eye eye this don't fair well.
> 
> Sure enough there was a mark on my door corresponding with his door.
> 
> ...


Im not going to say you got what you deserve, but really your no better than the git that damaged your car:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

JC1 said:


> I park in mother/child spaces whenever possible(more space), i have had some people challenge me but i just say "bugger me he's run off" :wave::wave:


Why don't you just park further away in an open area rather than take up Parent and Child spaces which are needed by those who they are meant for, or are you just too plain lazy to walk a bit further?????????

I really do hate people who park in either Parent/Child or disabled spaces and dont need them, i understand that we all want our cars to be safe and undamaged when doing our shopping, but there is always an area of parking that is free away from the masses.


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

309Goodwood said:


> Why don't you just park further away in an open area rather than take up Parent and Child spaces which are needed by those who they are meant for, or are you just too plain lazy to walk a bit further?????????
> 
> I really do hate people who park in either Parent/Child or disabled spaces and dont need them, i understand that we all want our cars to be safe and undamaged when doing our shopping, but there is always an area of parking that is free away from the masses.


As it says someone with a pile of **** will park next to you When i go shopping (which is rare) my son is with me anyway, so im a parent and have the right as i pay the same parking fee. Im not lazy!!

PS......... I would never park in a disabled space!!!!!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

309Goodwood said:


> Why don't you just park further away in an open area rather than take up Parent and Child spaces which are needed by those who they are meant for, or are you just too plain lazy to walk a bit further?????????
> 
> I really do hate people who park in either Parent/Child or disabled spaces and dont need them, i understand that we all want our cars to be safe and undamaged when doing our shopping, but there is always an area of parking that is free away from the masses.


See post #2


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I must agree with the above, was there any need to damage his car? two wrongs dont make a right.
I seem to get a lot of dents and scratches its part of owning a car, take it on the chin find a good paint shop. I am sorry of what happened its very annoying I know how it feels, good luck getting it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Take it on the chin that some goofball parks too close to me when there was 15 spots either side of me? He could have parked anywhere but chose to park bang smack next to me and damage my car.

I haven't put a mark on any car I've owned, it's always some other clumsy **** that does it.

Lucky for him I wasn't in my van or he might have got a screwdriver in his sidewall.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I knew someone that would loved a nice car but wouldn't hesitate to scratch a car that was parked over two spots!
It was always across the whole side and not just one panel as well. Really annoyed me, however it is frustrating to see that muppets do that.

If you don't want to take a chance (and I can see your point) then take the bus or train!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Yup, buy a car and go everywhere by public transport, that makes sense


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

JC1 said:


> PS......... I would never park in a disabled space!!!!!


that makes it allllllll better then!!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Last time I used a multi storey I took up two spaces and bought/ displayed two tickets. Was only in and out but still paid for an hour. Still got a fine. My arguement is/was, what`s the problem, I paid for the spaces end of:wall:

Last time I parked in the q, right out of the way, some young girl parked tight next to me. Wtf I thought and politely (unusual for me) challenged her. She said she needed something to aim at to aid her parking in a space I smiled, you cant win.


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Steve valentine said:


> See post #2


To be honest ANYBODY who scratches somebody elses car for any reason is a K**T. Sorry to be so blunt but you have taken it upon yourself to be Judge Jury and Executioner after using your detective skills to decide how your car was scratched. Why did you not wait and ask the person who parked next to you, i understand your frustration fully, I hate leaving my car in any public place/car park, but the person who parked next to you may not have noticed that they had damaged your car and if asked about it, MAY of apologised and offered to help sort it???? Unlikely i know, however taking the kind of action you did is illegal and you can be prosecuted for it!!! If they had of refused anything to do with it, you can ask for their details and report it to your insurance, and the police if necessary. Not act in the way you did, completely bang out of order, This really does give ALL detailers a very bad name.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Who said I was a detailer? 

And yup, I'm an orrible K**T (what ever that is )

An eye for an eye an all that


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

This really is a pet hate of mine. Doesnt matter how new or old your car is, some neanderthal always parks alongside you and dents your doors. 

I've been quite fortunate to have bought new most of my life. I dont wrap my cars in cotton wool (well, I make an exception for the convertible!) but I've lost count at the number of times I've got car park rash.

I also park across 2 bays in supermarket car parks to try and prent the serial door openers denting my doors.

I once was told by some fella how big a pr*k I was taking up two bays. I told him when other bigger pr*ks stopped damaging my property by carelessly opening the doors of their sh*tmobile into mine, I'd stop parking across two bays.

And it doesnt matter if you park miles away from other cars on the car park. When you come out you'll find others just have to park alongside you.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

i think the more you care about your car the more muppets seem to be attracted to it relatives and friends who dont seem to care dont appear to get these scratches and dings or maybe i cant see them for the grime lol


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I sometimes park across two bays but at he sametime im kinda worried that some knob would come along and scratch my car on purpose because ive parked like that. So if i can help it i try and park normally away from everyone else.


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

centenary said:


> And it doesnt matter if you park miles away from other cars on the car park. When you come out you'll find others just have to park alongside you.


happened sooo many times to me, select a space with no other cars to park next to and always find someone has parked next door. today i turned down a space next to a 4x4 and a Wall in a Multistorie for one of the Massive spaces they have.... door wide open no cars in the swing range!

Some people just dont care, the other half had her ZR about a 2 weeks and whilst out eating her lunch at work, one of her workmates opened her door on the ZR.... didnt even say sorry either!


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

I was at the gym, eating as i got out. some retarded women flys into the space next to me.... The interier lights were on etc..... she then bangs her door up the side of my car.

i got out and said WTWFWJFIQJPJQP£$*"(%*"£()^%*"()!!_%*"(_£%^. for her then to tell me to f*** o**. so i got back in my car, waited for the lovely lady to leave. i then got my brand new shiny torgue rench out my boot, and put a nice 20 inch scratch up her american peice of crap


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Jinksy. said:


> I was at the gym, eating as i got out. some retarded women flys into the space next to me.... The interier lights were on etc..... she then bangs her door up the side of my car.
> 
> i got out and said WTWFWJFIQJPJQP£$*"(%*"£()^%*"()!!_%*"(_£%^. for her then to tell me to f*** o**. so i got back in my car, waited for the lovely lady to leave. i then got my brand new shiny torgue rench out my boot, and put a nice 20 inch scratch up her american peice of crap


Hooray!! I knew I wasn't the only one!! :lol:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Steve you are not on your own.. Most just like to not admit it :thumb::thumb:.
Me, I am with you........

P


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve, I'm with you too bud! Some people don't care for anyone else's property and so I'm all for an eye for an eye.

Mind you I had all the dings removed from the car when I got it, however I now have one in the drivers door which the wife has admitted that she did, bless her she did offer to pay to have it removed after I sulked for the day and called a few choice names. Dam ding is still in the door though.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't stand people that park over 2 parking spaces. Who do they think they are? What gives them the right to take up twice as much space as everybody else? I once saw a kid taking a key to a car that some smug poncey [email protected] had parked across 2 spaces. I gave the kid a tenner to reward his well justified actions.

Edit - if you buy two parking tickets then fair dos, but otherwise its bang out of order.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I've never parked over two spots, I always, always park out of the way, still, every so often some goon dumps his skip next to mine


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

The problem with all newish cars - for some reason the manufactures have gone down the road of not fitting 'rubber' door 'trims' any more (or whatever they were called - you know the type - strips of stuff half way up the door trims). This at least gave some protection .......

But your right - no matter how far you park away from potential problems ... someone is attracted to your car like a magnet!!


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

And you know what? It's never going to change. Look around you next time your out and about at the neanderthals you share the country with, every shopping centre around central Scotland I visited to get christmas presents was like the waiting room for participants in the Jeremy Kyle show. Next time you use a public toilet look at the **** all over the floor, the ****e smeared up the walls and the brain dead graffiti. Is it any wonder these ASBO enthusiasts cant park near a nice car without deliberately ruining it? 
I've given up on trying to keep a nice car and be able to use it. Bangers for the day to day stuff, and an immaculate toy from now on in.


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing new in this .... been like it since 'Adam' - but having more expensive cars and detailing products has just upped the ante as it were? :wall:


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm relieved it's not just me who gets wound up with people in car parks. Went shopping yesterday and found an area to park at the back of the car park away from everyone else. As I was getting out of my car someone parked in a space behind me, fair enough. Went shopping and returned only to find the car which had parked behind me was now parked right against the passenger side of my car! My girlfriend thinks I get too angry when this happens, might show her this thread


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

this doesnt really bother me,but the jealousy of some people does. fair enough if its some mum who needs a parent child space,thats what their there for,but if its some guy taking it upon himself to park it up right next to you when your in the furthest away secluded spot annoys me.

also had the little  down the street line up at the lights with me revving his engine only to be shown a clean pair of heels when they changed, suprise suprise theres a smashed bottle scattered on my drive the next morning
still cant prove it was him though :wall:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve valentine said:


> Take it on the chin that some goofball parks too close to me when there was 15 spots either side of me? He could have parked anywhere but chose to park bang smack next to me and damage my car.
> 
> I haven't put a mark on any car I've owned, it's always some other clumsy **** that does it.
> 
> Lucky for him I wasn't in my van or he might have got a screwdriver in his sidewall.


Don't worry mate, I would have kicked in every panel, but that's just me. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lean6 said:


> I'm relieved it's not just me who gets wound up with people in car parks. Went shopping yesterday and found an area to park at the back of the car park away from everyone else. As I was getting out of my car someone parked in a space behind me, fair enough. Went shopping and returned only to find the car which had parked behind me was now parked right against the passenger side of my car! My girlfriend thinks I get too angry when this happens, might show her this thread


Yeah LOL! I think all the people here who say you shouldn't ding their car back ect. have never paid for a repair or respray..... My missus used to be like that until we had to get our new Honda resprayed down the side because of some ******.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I mainly shop at Costco now, diagional parking spots with US sized spaces. Only shop where I park as close to the door as I can. Went to Costco Manchester today and the Transit next to me had his doors fully open and were still a foot away from my car.

If I have to endure Asda/Morrisons etc then I park as far away as possible.

That is the problem here, spaces are too narrow as cars have got wider. I can get my car in my garage but can't get out of the car, unless I crawl out of the boot.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

[
That is the problem here, spaces are too narrow as cars have got wider. I can get my car in my garage but can't get out of the car, unless I crawl out of the boot.[/QUOTE]

Arses have got wider too. People fling their door open fully then try and haul their fat arses out of the seat


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I can't stand people that park over 2 parking spaces. Who do they think they are? What gives them the right to take up twice as much space as everybody else? I once saw a kid taking a key to a car that some smug poncey [email protected] had parked across 2 spaces. I gave the kid a tenner to reward his well justified actions.
> 
> Edit - if you buy two parking tickets then fair dos, but otherwise its bang out of order.


I hope your on a wind up. If not, this isnt the first post where you have proven yourself to be a whopper. You come out with some crap.

Mods, on other forums you have an ignore option, could this be intoduced on here. Replies like this make me turn off.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

haha - i hope it was your car.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

This thread has turned up some right nobbers!

Reading it for the second time reminded me of the time I had to park in one of those car parks that serves three shops.
Only single spaces left so I parked next to this lovely new Alfa. I got out (carefully) and went to the boot.
The Alfa owner turns up looks at me and says "Couldn't you you have parked somewhee else?"
I looked him in the eye, walked upto him and said "Two things, one, I do like your new car, a right stunner and you must be very pleased with it. Two, talk to me like that again again and I'll put you on your ****, so are you going to go away or try your luck?"

He went away.

I do appreciate a good car, I really do. I was brought up to respect other peoples property but those people must realise that just because they have a nice car they do not have the right to look down on others.
Yeah I run a 1997 Mondeo and it might not be as flash as yours but get over it, and show me the respect you demand.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

SNAKEBITE said:


> This thread has turned up some right nobbers!
> 
> Reading it for the second time reminded me of the time I had to park in one of those car parks that serves three shops.
> Only single spaces left so I parked next to this lovely new Alfa. I got out (carefully) and went to the boot.
> ...


And you call other posters nobbers?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, just the likes of you really!

Edited to add:- I forgot to put in my previous post that his tone was incredibly aggressive towards me parking next to him, hence my response!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Well, just the likes of you really!


Well, I don't go around threatening to put people on their ****, so I do believe that makes you the nobber.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I do believe I have edited my previous post at the same time you posted.

This may go some way to explaining my actions.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Steve valentine said:


> Sure enough there was a mark on my door corresponding with his door.
> 
> The git must find nice cars to park besides and ding them, jealous ****.
> 
> ...


However this does display a certain "nobber value" does it not? :thumb:

Why was he jealous? Could he not just have been stupid?

How does putting a 6" scratch in his car solve anything?

You say that my threatening actions made me the bad party, however if he had turned up I doubt you would have given him a cuddle and a kiss.
I did challenge his actions but only because I felt threatened, in the end it was a checkmate. Not clever and not big but there you go.

So Steve, it looks like you have added hypocrisy to your list as well. :lol:


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

what a hoot this thread is.
I've always treated people how they treat me,so if somebody is careless and damages my car i'll return the favour,same if someone is aggressive and so on....
so im proud to admit i'm a nobber:lol:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey, I never said I wasn't a hypocrite


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Fair play.
Now shall we just move along?!!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

SNAKEBITE said:


> This thread has turned up some right nobbers!
> 
> Reading it for the second time reminded me of the time I had to park in one of those car parks that serves three shops.
> Only single spaces left so I parked next to this lovely new Alfa. I got out (carefully) and went to the boot.
> ...


Awesome. Like something out of Dirty Harry!

Uh hu. I know what you're thinking. Did he fire six times or only five? Well to tell you the truth in all this excitement, I kinda lost count myself. But this here being a 44 ******, the most powerful hand gun in the world and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question, 'do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

This was quite a good read, I agree with many of the things that have been said. I always try and park as far away as possible, in two spaces or choose someone with a nice car to park next to. 

I was in a multistory car park the other day and was heading to the top floor as I usually do to find a nice space by myself, I got to the top and there was a M3 and Focus RS with a space between them, so I decided to be cheeky and take that one. To my surprise when I got back I found a note on my car from the RS owner saying cheers for taking that space and complementing me on the condition of my car!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds bad but if I go to the supermarket then it's disabled car parking ftw! Not having some nonce knock my car for the simple reason that they don't care for their own things, never mind others. It's a subject that really pee's me off as I've had a few things done to my cars now 
As said though if you park a million miles away someone will park next to you. 
E.g. Went to meadowhall the wednesday before christmas and parked in the furthest car park at the very back, with about half a car park empty infront of my car. Gets back to my car and some dunce has parked so close to my driver side door that I had to get in through the passenger side. Saying that they probablty did it for the laugh! 
Failing that or the disabled spaces I park next to nicer cars as I feel the owner will appreciate them more, though I know this isn't always the case. . Rant over 

edit- just read through it all and despite knowing too wrongs make don't make a right I do agree with 'an eye for an eye'. As for giving someone a tenner (smells of b.s anyway . . ) for keying someones car for parking over two spaces then no way. I'd feel justified to tear someone a new ******** if I saw them key my car. Yes I have had it done on a black car, full length of the rear quarter, all the way through the paint and into the panel!


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

danielhoworth said:


> Yes I have had it done on a black car, full length of the rear quarter, all the way through the paint and into the panel!


Well played !!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

some total nobs in this thread tbh:wall: 

my grandad has a disabled badge because he can hardly walk so it annoys me when a**eholes park in disabled spaces because they think there shiny cars deserve it.

honestly hope that a run away lorry hits one of the cars thats parked up in a disabled space

fair enough if you want 2 spaces at the other end of the car park though, there hardly ever used unless its mega busy,but some people are too lazy to walk thier fat asses the extra 100 yards


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I wouldn't park in a disabled space, but I have parked in the parent & child spaces if I'm going to Tesco late at night.

How many toddlers and push chairs will be in Tesco at 10pm? Therefore I don't feel guilty about parking in one of the dozens of empty spaces.


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

i usually park up in the far corner of a supermarket car park and take two spaces same at work i park in the long stay car park at the airport up in the corner two spaces again

i used to park normal then this happend will eventualy get a new part gonna cost me £150 un painted then painting costs also have a little chip on my door handle have a mate who works as a spray painter so once i have spare cash will get them looked at


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

the pic aint the best but large crack just above the exhaust where somebody bumped it then did a runner


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll happily admit that I take the parent/disabled spaces if im going anywhere, otherwise I try and find somewhere quiet to hide my car. 

The thing is, most people see a car as just a means to get places, not as the pride and joy like we do. Some people just dont care, so I do what I can to prevent people dinging my car but if it happens it happens. Hopefully I see the person doing it and get them to pay for the repairs but all in all thats life. You just gotta keep on truckin' or polihing in our case..


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

How can anyone justify parking in a disabled space?
Total scum.

These spaces are bigger so as to allow access when in a wheelchair, if you park in those spaces then it might mean that the disabled driver might not be able to get out of their car if they park in a normal space.

Sorry but taking disabled spaces is just a scummy thing to do and your car should be clamped. 
You have the choice of where you park your car, I doubt the disabled people have the choice of growing new legs.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Would never park in a disabled place personally. Having used to have a heavily disabled Grandma every step she took was painful so every step less she had to take the better..

On the subject on 'eye for an eye', would I be right in saying the people who have said they retaliate only do it in the heat of the moment?


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

some people just dont have any respect for other people cars !! u see it happen all the time !!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

62mph said:


> On the subject on 'eye for an eye', would I be right in saying the people who have said they retaliate only do it in the heat of the moment?


I would have to say yes. 
The trouble with me is that when it is someone else I am level headed, when it happens to me the red mist comes down and it can all get a bit silly.

The worst thing I have ever done, and this is something I am not at all proud of is this.........

I was overtaking a line of traffic on a dual carriage way, just coming into a 60mph limit. I was doing about 58 and the other cars were doing about 55. As you can imagine this was a bit drawn out however the up and coming speed camera prevented me going a bit faster and then pulling in.
A red Volvo was coming up fast behind me, then dropping back. Each time he was getting to less than a foot behind me. Anyway as I finished overtaking the cars on the inside lane I signalled and pulled in. However the Volvo had anticipated the gat put his foot down and swung up the inside. Umfortuantley it clipped the kerb and hit me on the way back out. I went down the central reservation just keeping it from rolling, he went across four lanes of traffic and ended up facing North on the Southbound carriageway.
At this point I lost it, checked the family were ok and then ran across the carriageway jumped on his bonnet and put my boot through the windscreen and was on the point of dragging him out when |I saw the wife and kid in the back seat.

Like I said not big and not clever, it was seeing his family that stopped me from doing God knows what.

I got a caution for the windscreen and won the traffic case in court.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Natters said:


> some people just dont have any respect for other people cars !! u see it happen all the time !!


But making an old lady walk further on sticks doesn't solve the problem.

Hanging the scum would help no end!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Even though my gym has 26 disabled bays and only 1 disabled person (that I ever see anyway), I still can't bring myself to use them like the chelsea tractor crew...

My car is always at the furthest away spaces from the gym (12 rows away) ... and yes, I use 2 as well... 

:thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> some total nobs in this thread tbh:wall:
> 
> my grandad has a disabled badge because he can hardly walk so it annoys me when a**eholes park in disabled spaces because they think there shiny cars deserve it.
> 
> ...


Fair play in what you're saying, if there were one or two spaces left then no I wouldn't. As like you've stated they need the extra space for the chair ect. Though if there's a few left then yes, I do feel my shiny car deserves a space where some moron wont bash my doors, let their trolley roll into it (yes it has happened and they even left the trolley there!)


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

SNAKEBITE said:


> How can anyone justify parking in a disabled space?
> Total scum.
> 
> These spaces are bigger so as to allow access when in a wheelchair, if you park in those spaces then it might mean that the disabled driver might not be able to get out of their car if they park in a normal space.
> ...


If thats aimed at me, I should probably mention have a blue badge cause i care for my mum, well she has a blue badge, but I take her everywhere.

Love stirring the pot though :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

JC1 said:


> I park in mother/child spaces whenever possible(more space), i have had some people challenge me but i just say "bugger me he's run off" :wave::wave:


Is that because you are an inconsiderate tw*t who does not give a toss about people who actually have kids who really need the space rather than worry about your precious paintwork!! People on here really need to lighten up!! Its only paint. Yeah, it gets chipped and scratched. Deal with it! Im sure a majority of people on here drive around with their cars wrapped in bubble wrap!!

How do i wash my car? How do i dry my car? How can i polish my car without inflicting swirls?

Jesus people, get a grip and realisie what is really important in life like family and friends! There have been far too many posts on here recently that someone who has done something to someones car needs a baseball bat or similar. Get a grip people!!! Its only a car. Sure, its probably the second most expensive purchase to your house but get real! I am bloody sure i would not be chasing someone and risking prison after someone had slightly dinged my car in a car park. Chill out people and get back in touch with reality!!!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

apmaman said:


> *I'll happily admit that I take the parent/disabled spaces if im going anywhere, otherwise I try and find somewhere quiet to hide my car. *The thing is, most people see a car as just a means to get places, not as the pride and joy like we do. Some people just dont care, so I do what I can to prevent people dinging my car but if it happens it happens. Hopefully I see the person doing it and get them to pay for the repairs but all in all thats life. You just gotta keep on truckin' or polihing in our case..


My hero!!!!!!


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Is that because you are an inconsiderate tw*t who does not give a toss about people who actually have kids who really need the space rather than worry about your precious paintwork!! People on here really need to lighten up!! Its only paint. Yeah, it gets chipped and scratched. Deal with it! Im sure a majority of people on here drive around with their cars wrapped in bubble wrap!!
> 
> How do i wash my car? How do i dry my car? How can i polish my car without inflicting swirls?
> 
> Jesus people, get a grip and realisie what is really important in life like family and friends! There have been far too many posts on here recently that someone who has done something to someones car needs a baseball bat or similar. Get a grip people!!! Its only a car. Sure, its probably the second most expensive purchase to your house but get real! I am bloody sure i would not be chasing someone and risking prison after someone had slightly dinged my car in a car park. Chill out people and get back in touch with reality!!!


Ummm I get where your coming from but if your not bothered why are you on this forum??


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

W23 AJH said:


> Ummm I get where your coming from but if your not bothered why are you on this forum??


Because i like to have a clean car, not because i treat my paint like it was the last thing on the face of the earth!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> Is that because you are an inconsiderate tw*t who does not give a toss about people who actually have kids who really need the space rather than worry about your precious paintwork!! People on here really need to lighten up!! Its only paint. Yeah, it gets chipped and scratched. Deal with it! Im sure a majority of people on here drive around with their cars wrapped in bubble wrap!!
> 
> How do i wash my car? How do i dry my car? How can i polish my car without inflicting swirls?
> 
> Jesus people, get a grip and realisie what is really important in life like family and friends! There have been far too many posts on here recently that someone who has done something to someones car needs a baseball bat or similar. Get a grip people!!! Its only a car. Sure, its probably the second most expensive purchase to your house but get real! I am bloody sure i would not be chasing someone and risking prison after someone had slightly dinged my car in a car park. Chill out people and get back in touch with reality!!!


What you've just 'made fun of' is what this forums all about! And judging by the amount of posts you've been on here for a while. Besides, my paints not the most important thing on the face of the earth as you said, I just enjoy keeping it looking pristine


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

danielhoworth said:


> What you've just 'made fun of' is what this forums all about!


Exactly !


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I just enjoy being able to keep my car looking as good as I can on the budget I have. The idea of someone carelessly knocking it really annoys me, heck I scratched the bumber myself at the weekend and I'm still annoyed at myself!
But I got over it and will repair it as best as I can later when it warms up.

I take this detailing buisness more seriously than the average Joe but not as serious as some on here. The idea of taking up two spaces, parent and baby spaces or disabled spaces doesn't even occour to me, I was just brought up that way. 
My paintwork is important but not at the expense of a disabled person.


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

I always park at the far end of supermarket carparks ,as out of the way as possible. I have never parked in a disabled spot or a parent spot , but I really dont understand why all of a sudden parent with child parking started ,disabled people yes but ffs special parking coz ya got a child .There was no special parking when my kids were little.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is such a good read  I can see the point in parking over two spaces but I think it just attracts bad attention to the car, I think that trying to stay out of everyones way at the other end of the car park is the best option.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I think this thread is getting a bit out of hand tbh but on the other hand it is a good read lol


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

pee said:


> I think this thread is getting a bit out of hand tbh but on the other hand it is a good read lol


:lol:


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't dream of taking a disabled space - unless I was taking Mom & Dad somewhere - who have a blue badge. I also only ever use the family bays when the family is with me. Ultimately, I would park as far away from everyone else as possible. If forced to park next to someone, I choose to park next to the most expensive car I can (though that's not always a guarantee that the owner will be any more careful.) If that were not possible, I would consider parking "wide" across two bays - but only as a last resort.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

The doors on 3 door cars open much wider than 4/5 door cars.
I keep this in mind when choosing a space.


----------

